# Cornflower Blue Bromo



## Screwtop (Jun 21, 2019)

I dug this little beauty two weeks ago up in Pennsylvania. I thought the color looked odd, yet beautiful. Usually they are cobalt, aren't they?




Here is a period description about the medicine.


"For brain workers. This delightful effervescent salt is an almost certain remedy for the relief of the nervous headache resulting from overtaxed mental energy or excitement, acute attacks of indigestion, the depression following alcoholic excesses, the supra-sensitiveness of chloral, morphia, and opium habitues, and with ladies the headache and backache of neurasthenia, hysteria, dysmenorrhoea and kindred disorders. A great boon and prompt source of relief in almost all cases of headache and distress attending mental fatigue and physical exhaustion, it commends itself especially to physicians, teachers, clergyman, lawyers, merchants and others following professions or pursuits requiring nerve energy subjecting to mental strain."


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 21, 2019)

So that's what that color is called. I just thought it was a version of cobalt. This seems to be the same blue as Phillips Milk of Magnesia bottles.


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 22, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> So that's what that color is called. I just thought it was a version of cobalt. This seems to be the same blue as Phillips Milk of Magnesia bottles.



When I dug it up, I was a little puzzled. I wasn't sure what to call it until I did some research


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 22, 2019)

That's a nice find, a lot less common than the standard Bromo Seltzers.  This is the typical colour for Bromo Caffeine bottles, it's the Bromo Seltzers which are usually cobalt.


----------

